# Chainfire3D,any luck?



## PingEnvy (Aug 29, 2011)

Anyone having luck with getting Chainfire to load the drivers with the CM7 build?


----------



## stothy862 (Oct 13, 2011)

PingEnvy said:


> Anyone having luck with getting Chainfire to load the drivers with the CM7 build?


 Yep I mounted system with root explorer then voila it worked, however dead space still doesn't render :/


----------



## _ThaNerd_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## PingEnvy (Aug 29, 2011)

Could you describe your steps here for mounting the system folder? Where do I put it? I have ES File Explorer (if that makes any difference).

EDIT: Nevermind, incredibly easy with Root Explorer, just didn't have it installed. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

HI ALL, 
I also cant install the chainfire 3d, but i can run the dead space and no crash. but a big problem is the picture that is no color. how can i fix it? thanks a lot


----------



## stothy862 (Oct 13, 2011)

"jeff0519 said:


> HI ALL,
> I also cant install the chainfire 3d, but i can run the dead space and no crash. but a big problem is the picture that is no color. how can i fix it? thanks a lot


Do what I said above to get chainfire working but I still can't get textures for deadspace!

EDIT: Use the PowerVR plugin and it works!!! Awesome!


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Followed the above suggestions but still can't get it to install - still says can't write to /system. I opened root explorer and mounted r/w access but still no luck and also mounted system as r/w and run the installer still no luck. what am I doing wrong? thanks


----------



## stothy862 (Oct 13, 2011)

"reeso3000 said:


> Followed the above suggestions but still can't get it to install - still says can't write to /system. I opened root explorer and mounted r/w access but still no luck and also mounted system as r/w and run the installer still no luck. what am I doing wrong? thanks


Root explorer open /system then make rw? If that doesn't work sorry haven't a clue!


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

stothy862 said:


> Root explorer open /system then make rw? If that doesn't work sorry haven't a clue!


Thanks for the reply. I defo tried that - will have to keep trying. Did you install it from the market and then run the app after giving access or did you install it all after root access or did you get the installer somewhere else and install it using root explorer to navigate to the apk? thanks

Edit: sorted I was using an old version thx


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

Fyi, Dalingrin said on his twitter that reflashing cm7 through clockwork mod instead of acmeinstaller fixes /system access. I can confirm it worked for me without losing any data. It seems like busybox doesn't work quite right if you don't use cwm. Example: running "mount" in the terminal before was an unrecognized command but works fine after reflashing with cwm. I figure that's what prevented es file explorer from mounting /system writable. Don't understand how root explorer worked though. Odd.


----------



## Crondar (Sep 22, 2011)

I got it to work by using root explorer and changing .system to r/w also.


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

How to get Dead Space working with the powervr plugin:

1. Download Chainfire3D from the app store
2. Download root explorer from app store
3. Navigate to /system and change access from r/o to r/w
4. Install Chainfire3D
5. Download Chainfire3D plugins and put them in the root of your sdcard directory
6. Install plugins in Chainfire3D
7. Enable the powervr plugin in Chainfire3D
8. Install Dead Space with powervr plugin.


----------



## neerajverma04 (Oct 13, 2011)

just a noob question as I m new 2 android, I got the idea that its for graphic optimization from description, but what is still the use of it and installing plugins? will it make games run fine which is disordered? or enhance the performance of OS? or something else useful?


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Got this working, got the tegra zone installed from an .apk, and installed Fruit Ninja THD. Lags for the first 15 seconds after it starts, but after that it runs great. And im underclocked :
P


----------



## cmbezln (Oct 13, 2011)

installed chainfire as per the instructions here and then dead space and none of the textures are showing and the tegra zone still says im not a tegra device


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

cmbezln said:


> installed chainfire as per the instructions here and then dead space and none of the textures are showing and the tegra zone still says im not a tegra device


Sorry, forgot a step.

*7. Enable the powervr plugin in Chainfire3D*


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

JesusFreak316 said:


> Fyi, Dalingrin said on his twitter that reflashing cm7 through clockwork mod instead of acmeinstaller fixes /system access. I can confirm it worked for me without losing any data. It seems like busybox doesn't work quite right if you don't use cwm. Example: running "mount" in the terminal before was an unrecognized command but works fine after reflashing with cwm. I figure that's what prevented es file explorer from mounting /system writable. Don't understand how root explorer worked though. Odd.


I can confirm that reflashing CM7 through CWM works. Chainfire works great on the touchpad, with the nvidia plugin Riptide GP works pretty well aside from some graphical issues in the main menu.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ive done the above steps but it just gets stuck on downloading an extra 170mb roughly and just sits there. I can confirm that samurai2 vengance for tegra works and also sprinkle,you do need the pro version if you wish to download them from the market as it has a market fix to show tegra 2 games.
Cheers
John


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

thank you a lot, dead space is work on TP now...it is a really good game for TP ^^


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

i can play deadspace without chainfire and it runs perfect!


----------



## mtjnkee (Oct 4, 2011)

This is great. I was concerned about not being able to play some of the better TEGRA games. My problem is that my Dead Space will not download the resaurce folder needed. Does anyone have a file they could share? Already have the apk, the additional files wont download.


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

Where do I find this Dead Space game?


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe it is only available through the market for the sony handset, xperia. Can't really say much more than that, but google is your friend........


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Dead space won't download the files for itself so I second the Guy above me 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## eric00716 (Oct 10, 2011)

I get Nan error when trying to download the extra data in deadspace anybody know what that means or possible solutions.


----------



## mtjnkee (Oct 4, 2011)

"eric00716 said:


> I get Nan error when trying to download the extra data in deadspace anybody know what that means or possible solutions.


TPB. All I'm gonna say. I had the same issue.


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

Is there a legitimate way to get the Android Market or GetJar to allow me to download Tegra-only apps?

I've installed Chainfire 3D (non-Pro), installed the nvidia plugin (and the other two), enabled the nvidia plugin, and edited build.prop to show "ro.product.device=olympus" rather than "ro.product.device=tenderloin" but any time I'm redirected to the Google Android Market page for a Tegra-only app, I get "Your Device is not compatible with this item" at the top of the screen. I've rebooted tons of times to no avail.

I did find a semi-workaround accidentally, but it only works with one app so far. I tried changing ro.product.model and ro.product.brand to something different (anything should work) and it didn't fix the Android Market, but it did cause GerJar to not know that my device was "incompatible" with Fruit Ninja THD (which they have for free right now) so I was able to download that. Other THD apps seem to all go through the official market though, which recognizes that I do not have a Tegra device.

I even tried using all of the build.prop entries for the Atrix 4G in this post, as well as changing ro.build.platform=tenderloin to ro.build.platform=tegra, but it still doesn't seem to have an effect on the Android Market. Its worth noting though that the market website is still telling me that I don't have any devices, so its possible that it simply isn't recognizing or updating any of this info... so this may be easier than I'm making it out to be, but I've just missed a step.

What are you guys doing that doesn't involve piracy?


----------

